

Hacker Dojo's project to connect devs and awesome jobs is back - bluehat
http://www.hackerfair.com/

======
bluehat
I live near here and volunteer to let awesome developers crash on my couches
if it helps you get across the country to do this.

~~~
mattyb
How can I contact you?

~~~
bluehat
the main contact info on the hacker fair website will work, and as we get more
dojo volunteers to take surfers it will be a scaling solution.

------
andrewguenther
I have always thought something like this would be very interesting, I hope
this catches on. I love the Hacker Dojo and wish I was in the Bay often enough
to be a member.

------
zavulon
If this is a success, do you have plans for the same event in NYC? I would
love to come, but I think if it's in CA, then most companies would be in CA
also..

~~~
MrDunham
We are definitely thinking about that. Already had interest from Microsoft to
do one in NYC actually, which means we should have interest from other
companies quickly as well.

------
netmau5
This is awesome. My only concern is that I'd end up interviewing with the same
companies in the same format anyway. If that is the case, I'd just be making
it easier for the hiring side but not gaining myself any advantage.

I suppose people who don't interview well (like me) would benefit from some
facetime.

~~~
MrDunham
This should really help with "getting in the door" without relying on a
resume. Also builds cred. before the interview.

Besides those, getting in front of 100 companies at once should boost your
valuation :)

------
dcosson
Looks awesome! Though by my calculations, the counter will get to 0 days 0 hrs
0 min 0 sec just before midnight EDT on July 16, which is a full 14 hours
before the event (but the jquery countdown they're using is probably using the
browser's regional time).

~~~
MrDunham
Yeah... leave it up to stupid late-night mistakes. Can you believe I
programmed this with no javascript experience? (note, I cheated, themeforrest
did some of the work and I just REALLY cleaned it up, organized, etc)

~~~
dcosson
Well I definitely know how that is. Looks great, overall.

~~~
MrDunham
Thank you! Took a lot of nit-picking and swearing at the computer, but glad it
paid off.

------
MrDunham
Go figure, my noprocrast settings went off 3 min after going live...

------
silverlight
How often are they doing this? 29 days is a little short notice for me to make
it...am I going to have to wait a year for it to come around again?

~~~
MrDunham
Sorry about the short notice.

We're planning on holding these more often. It may be Hacker Dojo, it may be a
spinoff. I'm thinking September though for the next one, depending on how this
goes.

------
mbrzuzy
This is why I wish I lived in the states :(

~~~
bluehat
Come anyway! Those big companies (and maybe some smaller ones too) can do
visas!

------
julio19
I do hope that by "recruiters" they mean actual hiring managers and not actual
technical recruiters. :-/

~~~
veemjeem
When I was there last time, all of them were hiring managers and not
recruiters. I ended up with 6 companies trying to recruit me, 3 of them were
from startups I had never heard of. It was kind of cool seeing companies fight
over you, since usually it's the other way around.

~~~
Jabbles
Did the companies that saw you at the fair invite you for a more formal
interview process, or did they make their minds up there?

------
DrJokepu
Once again, if you decide to use embedded fonts on your website, please always
give it a look on Windows first. Font rendering of embedded fonts on Windows
can be really terrible, as it is the case of this website.

~~~
NoItAll
Not sure what you are referring to... Try Chrome on Windows and get the
Extension called "Change Font Family Style".

I use Lucida Grande for all websites. You are in control my friend.

~~~
DrJokepu
Ok, this is a screenshot of Chrome 12 on Windows 7:

<http://sqliteinspector.com/hackerfair/win.png>

And, for comparison, this is a screenshot of Safari 5.0.5 on Snow Leopard:

<http://sqliteinspector.com/hackerfair/mac.png>

You can clearly see what I was talking about.

~~~
epenn
Using Chrome 12 on Windows and it looks exactly like the Mac screenshot for
me.

------
firefox
this is a great idea, would be interesting to just be there and watch

------
johnsphar
Sweet!

